# Bare neutral in subpanel



## BJN (Dec 17, 2020)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g9jkimw6yxgplah/IMG_1668.JPG?dl=0

So, in this subpanel, the big aluminum neutral wire entering the panel is not insulated. This is an existing home, but the service was upgraded to a 200 amp service and the subpanel is brand new.

I’m not an electrical inspector (yet), this is a panel I saw on YouTube.

2018 IRC E3406.5 “... Except where otherwise permitted in Sections E3605.1...current carrying conductors shall be insulated.

2018 IRC E3605.1, #2 says that “An aluminum or copper-clad aluminum grounded conductor shall not be required to be insulated where part of a cable...”

Is that neutral part of a cable? Or is it an individual current carrying conductor


----------



## jar546 (Dec 17, 2020)

IF this is a sub panel and not a service disconnect, then, the SE cable they ran as a feeder is incorrect and they should have run a 4 wire with an insulated neutral.  The fact that the bonding screw is in place is also incorrect IF this is a sub-fed panel AFTER the service disconnect.  If this is a service panel/disconnect then there is nothing wrong with what is visible from a viewpoint of a photo without actually seeing the entire panel.


----------



## BJN (Dec 17, 2020)

jar546 said:


> IF this is a sub panel and not a service disconnect, then, the SE cable they ran as a feeder is incorrect and they should have run a 4 wire with an insulated neutral.  The fact that the bonding screw is in place is also incorrect IF this is a sub-fed panel AFTER the service disconnect.  If this is a service panel/disconnect then there is nothing wrong with what is visible from a viewpoint of a photo without actually seeing the entire panel.


Thank you, very helpful information.

It might be a main panel... it was the home owner narrating and moving the camera, so who knows...


----------



## steveray (Dec 18, 2020)

BJN said:


> Thank you, very helpful information.
> 
> It might be a main panel... it was the home owner narrating and moving the camera, so who knows...


Buddy of mine had his department set up with RVI only by licensed folks for this reason.....


----------

